# Cannot locate play disc -- SimCity 4 deluxe (as part of SimCityBox)



## SteveHJ (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello all -

I looked at prior posts in the forum, but nothing seems to work. I have installed the deluxe version on my MS Vista computer, when it asks for the play disk I enter DISC 2, but still no luck. Nothing works. I try playing game from the "playgame.exe" located on Disc 2, but nothing.

I even tried copying disk 1 to my computer and started the process from there, still not luck.

What haven't I tried?

Help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## ryladine (Jan 25, 2009)

Try running the game in compatibility mode, and have it run as an administrator, if that doesn't work try reinstalling it, there may have been an error in the installation causing it not to recognize the disk.

Don't forget to try cleaning the disk and make sure the disk you are trying is the play-disk!


----------



## SteveHJ (Jul 11, 2010)

Tried the compatibility mode and the disc is clean and accessible. This one has me stumped. It just won;t locate the play disc even when the disc is in the CD/DVD player. I also tried copying both discs to nthe hard drive and installed and played it from there. Nothing.


----------



## ryladine (Jan 25, 2009)

There is another method that may work but.... how much experience do you with computers? Pm me.


----------



## SteveHJ (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm fairly techie oriented and built my own computer. If you're talking about a NO-CD crack, I've even tried that. Thanks with anything you can offer.


----------



## ryladine (Jan 25, 2009)

I didn't to mention it in the forums, due to some people would try it without guidance, but...

What I meant was its possible that the game has a value in the registry to tell it where to look for the disk.
if it does there is a possibility it could have corrupted some how. if that's the case, locating the value and correcting it should fix it.

along the lines of copying it to the computer, did you convert it to a .iso and attempt to mount it on a virtual disk?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

this appearsd to be the simple cure

http://www.simcitycentral.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=214



> inserted Disk 1, but when the title screen appeared, I put in Disk 2. The game started


----------

